# What should I ask about used Brother PR600?



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm going Thursday to look at a used PR600. I've never owned an embroidery machine, but am somewhat familiar with the basics from previous employment and exposure. 

The ad states it has low run time with: included digitizing software, digitizing equipment over 5000 designs, and spools of thread

The questions I plan to ask about the unit include. 

Number of hours / stitches.
Dates of service and purchase. (parts replaced, issues)
Software and cables included
Which hoops are included (photos show several and one appear to be a cap hoop) 
Stand included (it's on one in the photo)

Are there any other questions I should be concerned with or that may be important to ask? I realize this post is one of many similar ones, but I haven't found a complete new purchase question list. I'm looking for something basic for some home based work to see if we can enter the local market and expand our current shirt business. Any help is appreciated. 

I will be looking for training locally from the area distributors.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If the digitizing software is PE Design, make ABSOLUTELY sure it comes with the card reader. Without it, you can install the program but it will not load.... I would also not buy a machine unless the owner could demonstrate to me the machine stitches correctly. Powering it on doesn't show you anything other than that it powers on - make it stitch a design and decide for yourself.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you. The owner offered a demonstration. I'll be sure to ask about the software and card.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have them stitch different few designs such as one with small text and one on a cap. I would have them show you what type of regular maintenance they performed. If you live locally I would ask who has serviced the machine.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

'Why are you selling it?' is a good starting point, no matter how obvious the answer might be.

Remember when buying something that silence ( on your part) is your friend. Let the seller keep speaking. An anxious seller will usually try to fill any 'pregnant pauses' with chatter, and will often reveal more than he would otherwise tell.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

Both great advice. Thank you. Hadn't considered two different stitch outs. Also like the silence part. I appreciate the help


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well the seller changed their mind about selling. bit of a bummer. On a brighter note, a Melco Bravo 16 popped up we are looking at on Tuesday. Wish us luck


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

North east ohio near Cleveland.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a Used Machine Buyer's Guide Article - definitely a few things to consider..especially what you want to accomplish with the PR600?


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Here's a Used Machine Buyer's Guide Article - definitely a few things to consider..especially what you want to accomplish with the PR600?


Excellent resource. Thank you! Interesting reading as well.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep an eye on digitsmith.com, usually some for sale over there. At the same time, mine has been listed there for 3 months and not many inquiries but I can't ship it.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

we decided to go with a Brother PR650. Picked it up from a local retailer/service center. Not bad pricing and it only has 14,000,000 stitches at 409 hrs. The unit is less than 3 yrs old. Comes with a warranty, stand, hoops, thread set, etc.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

For the price of the PR600 you can usually by an industrial machine. 
The pr600 resell price is around 5-7k and a used industrial machine can do a lot more than these machines, they are slower, can't handle running
at a shop speed, and cant handle large or heavy garments.,


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

digitizewedo said:


> The pr600 resell price is around 5-7k


 I haven't seen any PR600 sell for anywhere near that in a couple of years now. The 6 needle machine prices took a pretty good drop once the 10 needle machines came out. I've seen people trying to sell them for over 5K but they are dreaming at that price... Heck, I've been trying to sell my PR600 for $2500 for 3 months now.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

We bought the 650 with the warranty and tech support. The 600 was at $4000. They included supplies, hoops, stand, cap driver, cap hoops (2), and training.


----------

